# 2 people watching 2 shows full screen on the same TV



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

So I'm sitting here thinking . . . Can't a TV manufacturer make a single 3D TV that can display 2 video sources to 2 people at the same time utilizing the 3D shutter glasses. The glasses for viewer #1 would open and the TV would display a frame from video source #1 while blacking out the glasses for viewer #2. Then the reverse happens. Viewer #1 has their glasses go black while the glasses for viewer #2 open up and the TV displays a frame from video source #2. Repeat as necessary.

The 3D TV would be displaying two separate 2D shows to 2 people full screen at the same time. Of course glasses would need to include headphones so each person would get the audio to the particular program that they are watching.

Whoooo . . . that was a lot of thinking . . . I believe I need an aspirin now . . .


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I remember a while back a car DVD player that would have 2 dif sources at the same time... One was for the driver and the other was for the passenger. No glasses required, it was done somwhow by the angle of the viewing. I would assume you would have to wear headsets for the audio.


----------



## b06tmm (Feb 21, 2012)

The Samsung KN55S9C will do just that and is shipping now for $9k.

"The OLED set includes the company's Multi-View feature, which lets two people watch different programming at the same time when using compatible active 3D glasses."

I don't have enough posts here to include a URL but search for that model and you will find it.

Tim


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's the link

http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/KN55S9CAFXZA


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

Ask and he shall receive


----------



## jw87c (Nov 12, 2010)

Even though there is product out there available for such a function, I still couldn't understand why two people would want to watch on the same TV two different shows at the same time. For one, the picture quality will be abysmal, since you only get half the resolution and half the brightness. Then you would have to wear a headphone. Why not just watch the program on two different TVs. A lot easier that way.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

While I could understand the idea of watching two different shows on the same tv, I agree with jw87c, why do that? Unless you have only 1 tv, maybe?? You have to wear glasses and what about the sound? You have to have hearing devices as well, right? That is a lot of equipment to carry around.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

First seperate beds:nono: , Then seperate rooms addle:, and now seperate shows on the same tv. :gulp: Wow the honymoon is really over...:heehee:


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

For TV shows? Nah. I can see this having a lot of potential for some rich console gamers, though. No more split screen multiplayer action. You get the full screen. No more screen peeking, and a lot more screen real estate to look at. 

Other than that, I can't see much benefit. Cool technology and feature, but as far as practical usage? Not so sure. Maybe if they could make it appear dark to the one user (sleeping) and only visible to the other (insomniac), it would be better. At least it wouldn't be a direct light.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

PC509 said:


> Maybe if they could make it appear dark to the one user (sleeping) and only visible to the other (insomniac), it would be better. At least it wouldn't be a direct light.


Hmm. This would have its advantages. But then again lot of questions such as what are you watching?

Lol. . Just imagine the possibilities!

Yes a dark screen or blank screen for the person not watching would be very interesting to say the least!


----------



## bonusbartus (Jun 21, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Hmm. This would have its advantages. But then again lot of questions such as what are you watching?
> 
> Lol. . Just imagine the possibilities!
> 
> Yes a dark screen or blank screen for the person not watching would be very interesting to say the least!


Well a blank screen is easy, I've done that before (by accident),
just peel of the front polariser, and put on some polarized sunglassed when you want to watch


----------

